
Could AT2 be the answer to cryptocurrency's energy and performance problems? - frabrunelle
https://www.computing.co.uk/feature/4017118/at2-answer-cryptocurrency-energy-performance
======
techprivvy
I’ve always been a bit disgusted by the blind faith put into Bitcoin, the
tribalism that comes with the newest Blockchain project, and now the obsession
over consensus when it’s really not the end all be all. The sustainability and
energy concerns are too much for me. Regardless of if the energy needs of
Bitcoin possibly promote the growth of renewable energy, it is still wasted
resources and energy when there are more efficient solutions.

On top of the promise the cult of bitcoin see, most in the crypto sphere are
just looking to get rich quick and get defensive because they are so invested
in bitcoin or abc crapcoin instead of what made all of this interesting in the
first place, decentralization, no central point of control or failure, trust-
less, P2P, privacy and security.

I am extremely excited to see a principled company such as Maidsafe take the
lead and blazing the trail to freedom by adopting such an innovation. Best of
luck and I hope others see the potential past their bitcoin/blockchain
goggles.

~~~
baggins1
Deliberately wasting energy to achieve an orthogonal goal always struck me as
a very 'unengineering' solution to a problem. Almost every other project is
optimized for efficiency but bitcoin is the opposite. Sure, it was a clever
solution to bombproof security at the time but I always felt this was its
Achilles heel.

------
Broadfork
Guerraoui said his team is working on "refinements and extensions" to support
such functionality in the future.

When do they expect this work to be done?

~~~
techprivvy
I’d be interested to know this as well. In the case of the SAFEnetwork, I
believe smart contracts wouldn’t need to be part of at2 as they have BLS-DKG
integrated into the system which can enable smart contracts that could
interact with a wallet no problem. I’m certainly looking forward to how at2
works on a live network. AFAIK Maidsafe are the only ones to adopt this
solution, so far. Could really disrupt the disruptors.

------
SotRos25
Pretty exciting to see that MaidSafe has integrated AT2 into the SAFE Network!

------
goindeep
Excellent write up!

